# 2000 GXE Exhaust



## mspenc8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anybody know if the exhaust from the cat-back from a 97 or older will fit a 98 or newer (particularly a 2000 GXE)? Also, does anyone know of a store/ company that sells/ makes decent headers for a 2000? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

i dont know about the exhaust, but as far as a header goes ebay is probably the best bet. Im not sure about a altima but for the sentra SE-R's ebay has some very nice ones with 2.5" secondary. Besides a few hundred dollar custom Burns stainless ones or something of that sort.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

yo buddy im new here but i work on my 2000 altima alot. i havent bought a cat back exhaust i just got an exhaust shop to make me a catback and bought a magnaflow ss muffler. magnaflow is the quietest least ricey exhaust for our car. keep the resonator if u want less noise. take it out if u want more. If u plan on headers def get a muffler like this because small cans make farts.


----------

